# bleeding 15 days after period



## pitterpatter1

Hi, I am bleeding 15 days after AF, and I am very confused and scared. My cycles are long, about 40 days. In the past week I have felt like crying every day, i had had thrush and an out break of spots, and then today I went to the loo and I was bleeding. The blood is mainly brownish and so far has been when I wipe and a little bit on a pad. I dont have period pains, and I am utterly confused as to me the timing of it cant possibly be implantation bleeding. Me and my parter last had sex last night, and we have been having it every day (other than when I had thrush). Has anyone experienced this and what did it turn out to be? Should I be worried and go to the doctors? I am freaking out a bit.


----------



## pitterpatter1

To update it seems to now be like a normal period but without pains . If anyone has any ideas why this could happen please share. Thanks.


----------



## clandara

Is it a large amount of bleeding today?
If it is brown, then it is blood that is older.
It sounds like you have had a stressful month with having thrush and everything. If you are having no pain, i personally would not be to concerned but if it lasts for longer then your normal period length, I would see a doctor.


----------



## Dazed

Although its not common, you could be having another AF. But it could be (but doubtful) ovulation bleeding. 

I didn't want to r&r. Good luck


----------



## magicvw

Hi hun :hugs: First big hugs because I know how horrible and scary this is. Secondly, don't freak, it's not only you! I went through a few months of this. At one stage my "middle" period was heavier than my normal AF and I was beginning to think my cycles lasted only 2 weeks! I went to my gyno in the middle of a massive (think change pad every 20 mins) mid-cycle bleed and he checked me over with U/s as there could of course be internal problems (endo or something else) - I was fine. He confirmed that it was not a "period" but just irregular bleeding. In my case it was brought about by having low progesterone. If your prog. is very low, it can make your levels of estrogen (first half of the cycle) get too high. If this happens, your womb lining thickens up so much that it can't hold itself to together anymore and sheds half way through your cycle. 

In my case my Doc suggested going on the pill because it can sort of re-boot yours system. I went on diane-35 for 3 months - apparently it's not a pill they prescribe for contraception, but for hormonal problems like this. But of course, you are not gonna get preggo while on it. :( My first month on was bad - still bleeding. 2nd and 3rd months I was re-booted and back to normal. First month off was also perfect, but since then (must be a year or so ago now) my AF has continued to be a bit wonky and I spot for about 7 days a month and bleed for another 7, so have about half of the month with af lurking, which is shite. 

The first thing you MUST do is go and see your doc. There are lots of things it could be, but normal it is not, and it needs to be checked. But don't worry too much (futile words I know!) because there are pills and potions for everything and you'll be ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pitterpatter1

Hi thank you for your replies. I have had a lot of bleeding today, basically the same that I would have in a normal period and I now have some cramps. I will be booking a docs appointment for tomorrow evening. I did have raised levels of prolactin which they put down to stress, I'm worried something horrible is going on that may prevent or delay me getting pregnant :-( I am getting married in December and this month I have been doing alot of wedding stuff and have been getting very stressed with it, so it is possible i guess that stress is causing my body to go a bit wobbly!


----------



## caity86

hey hon, this is how my current cycle started, I was CD20 and I started bleeding, turned into full on af :( gyno said this can happen if cycles are irregular or long, due to hormones apparantly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faith n Hope

This happened to me this month! Its very confusing? I feel for you I really do! x


----------



## pitterpatter1

to update, i went to the doctors and he said it might be a problem with my thyroid as my last blood test came back as on the edge of 'normal' and for my age it should be in the middle. So i have a blood test on monday, and if its normal the lady doc with do an examination and then if everything is okay it must be stress!


----------



## Faith n Hope

Aww good luck and lots of baby dust hope it goes well! If you dont mind me asking what made you go and what did you tell them and how long did you wait to go to the Doctors just im thinking of doing the same and hopefully getting some tests done I just hope they take me serioously! x


----------



## magicvw

Good luck with the bloods! :hugs:


----------



## pitterpatter1

Well basically I have only been trying for a couple months. But for the past four months my cycles have been getting longer, and then this month when i started bleeding 15 days into my cycle I went docs straight away (after posting on here to get advice ! ). I have had raised prolactin levels in the past so i know that i have wobbly hormones, and i thought its best to get checked out. I just explained the situation to the doc, and said that because i am trying to a baby i thought i would get it checked out. He did a pregnancy test (even though i told him I had done more than enough of them and I certainly was not pregnant!), and discussed with me if I have had any life style changes and talked to me about what can cause cycles to change. I picked the doctor at my surgery that I knew would take me seriously, and you really feel it was worth it when you come out. Some of the docs at my surgery spend two mins with you and you almost feel like your hindering there day. After not being taken seriously for a bladder problem I have for 6 months, I have learnt how to deal with them and basically to not leave until I get the out come I want (ie tests please!!)- so my advice would be make them take you seriously and dont walk out until you are happy with the plan going forward. Good luck


----------



## Faith n Hope

Thank you just im thinking of going this week however im really nervous! I havent been trying for long! So im worried they wont take me seriously! But ive always had irregular cycles and now im starting to worry so id rather get some tests or speak to them and see what they think? Thanks again! Good luck and lots of baby dust! x


----------

